# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة آسبرجر...

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 

**
 * متلازمة آسبرجر:
- ينسب هذا المرض إلي الطبيب الألمانى "هانز آسبرجر" في عام 1944، أى العام الذي تلا إصدار أول بحث عن التوحد كتبه العالم "ليوكانر".

وقام الطبيب آسبرجر بالإشارة إلي الأعراض التى يعانى منها  الأشخاص المصابون بهذا العرض والتى تنصب بشكل أساسي علي السلوك الفظ، وقد يري البعض أنه هو نفسه إعاقة التوحد لكن بدون اجتماع كافة الأعراض مع بعضها، أى  أنه عند غياب أحد الأعراض أو أكثر من واحد تأخذ إعاقة التوحد المسمى الآخر لها ألا وهو متلازمة "آسبرجر" وذلك علي حد سواء بالنسبة للكبار والصغار.
 ويوجد القليل من الأشخاص المصابين بعرض "آسبرجر" يظهرون تقدمآ ونجاحاً كبيرين في مجال حياتهم ويتسمون بالصفات الآتية: 
1- الذكاء. 
2- غرابة الأطوار. 
3- شرود الذهن. 
4- عدم التفاعل الاجتماعى مع الآخرين. 
5- بعض الضعف الجسدى في الجسم. 

* العلامات العامة لمعاقى "آسبرجر": 
- اللغة: 
قبل سن الأربع سنوات: لا توجد مشاكل في الحديث واكتساب الكلمات اللغوية ويكون الطفل جيد جداً. 

- التعامل والاتصال بالآخرين:
تتأثرالقدرة الاستيعابية اللغوية إلي حد كبير فتتقدم ببطء أو لا تتقدم إطلاقاً. استخدام كلمات بدون ربطها بالمعنى الأصلى لها، ويكثر استخدام الإيماءات بدلاًً من الكلمات، القدرة علي الانتباه لفترات قصيرة. 

- التفاعل الاجتماعى: 
يقضى الشخص المصاب بالتوحد معظم الوقت بمفرده أكثر من قضائه مع الآخرين. كما لا يكون لديه الدافع في تكوين الأصدقاء، ويتصف بأنه أقل استجابة لوسائل الاتصال الاجتماعى مثل الاتصال العينى أو الضحك. 

- خلل في الحواس: 
ردود فعل غير طبيعية للإحساس الجسدى مثل الحساسية المفرطة إذا لامس المعاق أى شئ أو العكس مع عدم الإحساس بالألم. كما أن جميع الحواس الأخرى من الرؤية، السمع، اللمس، الألم، الشم، التذوق، تكون بالإيجابية أو السلبية المفرطة. 

- اللعب: 
الافتقار إلي اللعب التلقائي أو التخلى عنه كلية، كما أنه لا يقلد الطفل أفعال أمثاله من الأطفال الآخرين وهو الوضع الطبيعى في مثل هذه السن، كما أنه لا يبادر باللعب مع الآخرين. 

- السلوك: 
من الممكن أن يكون نشاطه مفرط أو زائد عن الحد، أو سلبى إلي حد كبير. ينتابه حالات من الغضب بدون أى سبب واضح. تجده دائم اللجوء إلي عنصر واحد بعينه أو فكرة أو شخص، يعوزه الوعى الحسي وقد يبدى سلوك عدوانى أو عنيف يصل إلي حد إيذاء النفس بالجروح. 

م.ن للمعلومية والاستفاذهــ

سائله المولى لكم كل خير
ارق التحايا مني 
آنــــــــــــــــــا
الــزهــــــ شذى ــــــــراء**
*

----------


## فرح

شذااااوي حبيبتي 
الف شكر ع الطرح المفيييييييييد
معلوماااات جدا راااائعه 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
ننتظر روووعة جديبدك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ وداااام عطاااائك المتألق 
اجمل التحااايا واعطرها

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلووماات جدييده ومفييده
 شووكرا على هذا الطرح 
الله يعطيك العاافيه 
تحياتي لكم
دمتي بخيير

----------


## علي pt

*أول مرة أعرف هالاسم أسبرجر ..*

*شكرا للطرح الجميل*
*والمعلومات الهادفة*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*تسلمي شذوووي ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عأإفيه ،،*

*مأإنحرم جديدش قلبوو*

*سي يو ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذااااوي حبيبتي 
> 
> الف شكر ع الطرح المفيييييييييد
> معلوماااات جدا راااائعه 
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
> ننتظر روووعة جديبدك ياااقلبي 
> دمتِ وداااام عطاااائك المتألق 
> 
> اجمل التحااايا واعطرها



 
*تسلمييييين فرح ع رقة توااجدج*
*الروووعة مكنونه في اشراقتكِ بصفحتي*
*لاحرمت هالتواااصل العذب*
*ارق الامنيااات لقلبكِ الطيب*
*دمتي بوووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> معلووماات جدييده ومفييده
> شووكرا على هذا الطرح 
> الله يعطيك العاافيه 
> تحياتي لكم
> دمتي بخيير



*تسلم اخوي نبراس ؛؛؛ على التوااجد الحلوو*
*يعاافيك ربي ع توااصلك الطيب*
*ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه*
*دمت بسلامـ*

----------


## اكليل من الورد

متلازمه اول مره اسمع بها
الله يحمينا ويحميكم من الامراض
تسلمي ع الطرح
تحياتي00

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أول مرة أعرف هالاسم أسبرجر ..*
> 
> *شكرا للطرح الجميل*
> 
> *والمعلومات الهادفة*



*الشكر موصول لك اخوي علي حضورك الاجمل*
*لاحرمت من نور تواصلك بصفحاتي*
* موفق ومقضيه حوائجك بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تسلمِ أختي على الطرح الرائع ومعلومات قيمة* 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

معلومه جدسده علي اول مرة تمر
الله يبعد عنا كل اذى بجاه المبي وعترته
يسلموا شذوي على المعلومات القيمة
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مرآحب ،،* 
> *تسلمي شذوووي ع الطرح ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيش الف عأإفيه ،،* 
> *مأإنحرم جديدش قلبوو* 
> 
> *سي يو ..~*



 
*اهليين ملامح*
*يسلمج ربي خيوووة*
*شكرا لحضوركِ العذب*
*دمتي موفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> متلازمه اول مره اسمع بها
> الله يحمينا ويحميكم من الامراض
> تسلمي ع الطرح
> تحياتي00



 
*اللهم امييين الله يسمع منج*
*مشكوووره خيه ع المرور العطر*
*دمتي بوود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *تسلمِ أختي على الطرح الرائع ومعلومات قيمة* 
> 
> 
> *يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



 
*اخوي ابو علي*
*شكراا لوجودك الكريم في موضوعي*
*لاعدمت تواصلك الطيب*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام اخوي شبكه*
*شكراا لمقدمك الجميل بصفحتي*
*لاعدمت التوااصل الطيب*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دمعة الاحزان
تسلمي غناتي ع التواااجد البهي
وحمانا الله وإياكم من كل سوء
ماانحرم وجودج بموضوعاااتي
دمتي بحمى الرحمن

----------

